# Frog aviary



## rheeby101 (Jun 29, 2011)

I currently have a spare new aviary and am considering turning it into an outdoor frog enclosure. Has any one achieved this and have any photos. Whats everyones thoughts!! any suggestions on what species, im in adelaide


----------



## Dannyboi (Jun 29, 2011)

I have seen it done. What I saw was shade cloth covering all the mesh then placed on fake grass to remove the gaps at the bottom with sprinkler systems in and then decorated with hanging plants.


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 29, 2011)

I'd say southern brown frogs would be a good species for it?

anything local-ish  


used to see so many frogs in SA, haven't seen them in years now :\ sad stuff.


----------



## Chris (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm in Adelaide too & have had many aviaries with frogs in them, it's a great environment for them. I have kept & bred Peron's, Green Tree's, Red Eye's, Brown Tree's, Green & Gold Bells & Dwarf Tree frogs in them in the past. Don't have photos anymore but I had a pond in each aviary, grasses & plants in the soil. I also removed the covered roof & had full mesh over the sides & roof so they were fully exposed to the elements. Just make sure that the mesh has smaller apertures than what is normally on an aviary, when I ordered the aviaries I had to request a finer mesh. They obviously had many hides etc in the form of logs & branches. I think this is what made the breeding of them so easy, it was a very natural set up.


----------



## rheeby101 (Jun 30, 2011)

sounds cool Chris, i have 6 green trees but wasn't going to put them in because i thought they would die without heat!!!


----------



## Chris (Jun 30, 2011)

I kept my GTF's outdoors for about 9 months of the year & they were fine, between about June to early September I bought them inside. I kept my Red Eye's outdoors all year, in winter I wrapped most of their aviary in clear thick plastic, effectively making it a hothouse.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Jul 1, 2011)

Chris68 said:


> I kept my GTF's outdoors for about 9 months of the year & they were fine, between about June to early September I bought them inside. I kept my Red Eye's outdoors all year, in winter I wrapped most of their aviary in clear thick plastic, effectively making it a hothouse.



Thats surprising you took the GTFs indoors but not the Red Eyes, as the red eyes are known for being far more sensitive to low temps than GTFs. How big were the avairys?


----------



## bluey87 (Jul 1, 2011)

i wish i could setup outdoor enclosures theres too many kids in this neighbourhood that just walk thru anyone and everyones yard they dont tend to steal stuff but i reckon my animals would get tortured, good luck but with your setup post some pics up if possible


----------



## Chris (Jul 1, 2011)

BigWillieStyles said:


> Thats surprising you took the GTFs indoors but not the Red Eyes, as the red eyes are known for being far more sensitive to low temps than GTFs. How big were the avairys?



The GTF's came down with my sister from Cairns, they were originally wild frogs so I felt they would be better served indoors during a cold Adelaide winter, in hindsight they probably would've been fine with the Red Eye's but that aviary was already well stocked. The aviaries were 2.4 deep x 1.5 wide x 1.8 high with a single door in the front.


----------

